# The Greatest Birthday Present / Bonus in History



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Wonderful gift. Not only is it a super saw, it's the top model in that super saw line. Congrats. I'm sure your friend did it because he thinks you deserve it.


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

Far Out! Nice one!


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Let me be the first to say,










Greg

Ps Since you are a newbie, just so you know the coveted "you suck" is not an insult


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

great present , and yes you suck big time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Kenyon94 and welcome to LJs after i read Greg post i see your new so let me say it common to to be told you suck when really it means happy for ya and way to go ,no insult intended


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying that Eddie.

Kenyon, we all dream of receiving the "you suck" label. I think perhaps you earned the ultimate "you suck" award.

Could you let your partner know that my birthday is in the fall?

Greg


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a 25+ yr old delta contractors saw…and a birthday next month..


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Can I rent this friend of yours?????! You SUCK! Congratulations on the new saw!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

dude you really suck! You must also be a all around great guy and great friend, as is your buddy. Use it well and post on here a lot. May the force be with you. Oh yeah happy birthday.


----------



## Delain (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice! - - that is how a fellow newbie says "you suck!".

Question: Why do you say, "mangle the table by cutting into the metal" for installing a router table section?

Thanks for the reference to my first LJ Project posting, by the way. It should also allay any thoughts of having to mangle your new sweetness. I made a mention of similar reservations when doing my project.

Speaking of precision: Just wait until you tweak the clamping pressure of the fence so that your cuts precisely match the ruler setting on the fence tube; move the fence ndicator to the ruler mark, lock the handle, and cut. Very nice! (not 'you suck' again)

Keep posting projects.

Delain


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Respect the power of your new "baby". Be safe. If it doesn't feel right, don't do it.


----------



## Kenyon94 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Happy birthday to all of you (you all suddenly seem to have birthdays coming up 

I've looked at each of your project pages - if I can learn to make stuff half as nice as yours, I'll be thrilled.

*Kaleb the Swede*: my business partner (the gifter) and I grew up and went to high school together in northern NJ, and he's a Swede (his mother is from Soderham, so all four kids are fluent). Nice work on the dresser for your wife btw - that's a nutty number of dovetails. Tak Tak for the comment.

*Delain*: I say "mangle the table by cutting into the metal" because that's what I'd have to do if I were to modify the existing extension table to drop in a router plate if I were to use their metal top surface. I'd suggest to SawStop that the best thing for them to do would be to ship the extension tables with rabbited router table shaped rectangles so you could either leave it in and it would operate like a regular flat table, or you could pop it out and drop in a router table plate with ease. I just don't have the skill with metals to alter it myself, so I'll likely do exactly what you did. Probably won't come out as sweet as yours, but hopefully I can build something to do the job. *Question for you:* you mentioned clamping pressure on my fence. The clamping pressure on the fence seems okay to me - when I lock down the handle, the fence is solidly in place. I do have to sort of half clamp it first to make sure it's seated against the tube before locking it down, otherwise it can move very slightly, but that's the only adjustment I need to make and it's pretty easy to do. Is there some further optimization in my future which I'm missing?

Fortunate to suck,
-Kenyon94


----------



## Delain (Feb 18, 2013)

*Kenyon*,
If you'll experiment with the "parallelism adjustment screws", you can find sort of a sweet spot where the fence won't be jolted, or move from where you hoped to lock it, when you press the handle down. 
Caveat - this also affects the fence's parallel relationship to the miter slots. However, you can get there. I was amazed at the difference from the original clamping pressure which I didn't question, until recently; more than a year of owning the saw.

Unless something has changed, your extension "table" is not made out of metal. It is some sort of composite plastic on a wood skeleton frame. That doesn't change the desire to NOT modify the stock table, though. Go with a wood material; I used MDF.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It's definitely a keeper. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice saw! That should last a lifetime. 
+1 on the suck ;-)

Stay safe and have fun - looking forward to seeing some great projects rolling out of your shop!

Tom


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, what a great buddy! There are some generous people out there! Congrats on the shiny new baby and welcome to LJs. I'm a beginner like you and I've found so much great stuff on this site. Now I just need to find the time to get my tools set up. I picked up an old Craftsman saw on CraigsList and I'm in the process of modifying a sliding T-square from a huge drafting table to use as my fence. When I get all the mods done I'll be posting a blog. Won't be anything like your saw though! But hey, for $40 bucks?? It'll work just fine!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the story and don't feel guilty at all !!!

It's a happy story that the business is doing well enough that your partner can afford an extravagant gift, and to acknowledge (and reward) good job performance is a sign of good leadership.

If you don't mind me asking, what kind of business are you in.


----------



## MrNorwood (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah, you definitely suck. happy saw dusting


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats on the saw, they are a great tool. You have seen the 500+ videos, so now use the saw and post what you make. And, thankl you


----------



## hotncold (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow! What a great gift! (and a great friend)!! I also just ordered the sawstop PCS 3 HP cabinet saw and I can't wait to get it. (7-10 days…bummer).
Congratulations and go make some "dust"...


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I've had the same saw for a few years now. I notice that I still smile when I use it.

Time for an outfeed table.

I built a storage cabinet for under the table extension for all my saw accessories.


----------



## Heavy (Apr 25, 2011)

I want that kind of a buddy!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Very happy for you. Have been eyeing that same saw myself. Glad to hear you're enjoying it.
Oh yeah, you suck! (in case it hasn't been explained, that a high compliment here)

Stay safe.


----------

